# Gold Label Frog Oil



## Kalico (4 October 2014)

http://www.goldlabeluk.com/product.asp?productID=324

Is this any good?

Sally has a touch of thrush again...I've been cleaning her feet out, popping her foot in a bucket of Epsom salts then giving a quick spray of surgical spirit (ym suggested this) - I had read about the frog oil but couldn't find any reviews.

Her feet are now done every day but prior to the sale last week we now know only we were doing her feet (4 days a week).

There's no damage to the frogs and her feet are just mildly affected.

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance. Sorry to ask so many questions


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (10 October 2014)

I would look at the active ingredients to see if there is anything anti fungal in there. There are many things you can use to treat thrush, finding what works best for your horse will be trial and error. Sometimes a barrier treatment is needed ie, pick out hoofs, apply a spray if you want and then let them dry before applying a barrier against any more wet entering. I have found Stockholm Tar and Effol Hoof Ointment to be useful products for this. They are both anti fungal too. Sprays, I have found iodine and gentian violet (some "purple spray"s contain this) to be useful.


----------



## Kalico (13 October 2014)

Eventually went for Red Horse Sole Cleanse and it seems to be working well


----------

